# Changing post office for JSA collection



## need-it1 (18 Sep 2012)

Is it possible to change the post office in which you collect JSA?

No change in circumstances etc. I have only now realised that there is a Post Office closer to where I live than the one I collect JSA from (over-sight on my part)

Thanks


----------



## pudds (18 Sep 2012)

Should be no problem when you explain things



> *Getting paid*
> 
> You can collect your Jobseeker’s Allowance payment weekly *from your nearest Post Office. *
> You must bring valid photographic identification (photo ID) with you to collect your payment. The following is considered to be valid photo ID:
> ...



http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...loyed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html#l1f4da


----------

